# A rigs



## Woolyhogtail (Apr 23, 2016)

Anybody ever thrown an a rig in the surf for trout?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I rarely fish the surf, and no, I haven't thrown them in the surf. I have thrown them on freshwater. 

I can tell you that they have a lot of wind resistance. I can't imagine enjoying an hour or two of flinging them against a surf's wind. I don't even like casting them in FW. Apparently, a lot of guys agree with that assessment, from what I've read. 


They were invented for trolling for stripers. I can see why that would be a good use of them.

richg99


----------



## pocfishin (Jan 22, 2006)

Sure, they will work because they imitate a school of baitfish.

But I would not use them in the surf for several reasons:

1. As richg99, stated. Lots of wind resistance during casting. If you gonna throw them all day, then you need a fishing rod designed specifically for them to get distance and to lessen wear/tear on your shoulder.

2. If a toothy critter (shark, spanish mack, bluefish) hits it......bye, bye lots of hardware.

3. If you hook a trout/redfish, you have extra hooks flailing about as you try to unhook your fish. Way too risky for me while standing in waist deep water and getting hit by crashing waves.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Walmart sells a pretty inexpensive A-rig setup. You might want to buy one to try it. richg99


----------

